# Professional Reference requirement from NCEES?



## MEPEPHD (May 6, 2019)

Hello folks

I am working on MyNCEES Records while waiting for Apr 2019 PE Exam result. Like many of you, I keep my finger crossed. I wish good news for all.

Going back to the original topic, one of items under MyNCEES Records is Professional References, for which NCEES requires 5 references from PE licensed engineers. 

It says 'references must be engineers who are currently licensed in US' (see below). 

Problem is it is not that easy for me to find 5 licensed engineers in my field of work (ME TFS) and wondering if it is absolutely necessary to have PE references. 

How strict this rule is? Is there any way to get waiver?

IMHO, I think this is unnecessary restriction especially when many State Boards do not require recommendors be licensed PE because they understand situation like mine, which is quite common.
 


Reference requirements


A total of 5 references are required.


Can reflect the character and diversity of your experience

Is personally acquainted with your professional reputation

Is not related to you by blood, marriage, or adoption

For engineering applicants, *references must be engineers who are currently licensed in the United States*.

For surveying applicants, references must be surveyors who are currently licensed in the United States.

The 5 most current (by date) references that are showing in your account are the references that are sent to a state board.


Transmittal requirements


At least 3 of the 5 references must be current to transmit your MyNCEES Record. Professional references are current for 12 months from the date received from the reference.


----------



## Baconator. (May 8, 2019)

I think it depends by state. I know NC required at 50% of experience be under a licensed engineer. You may be able to ask for a US requirement waiver and explain why.


----------



## EngrPaper (May 9, 2019)

I did notice that what NCEES says about references doesn't fit the states.  In AL, all your experience has to be verified by a PE or someone of equivalent qualifications (the board asks "would we license this person" and if yes, they can verify your experience).  But for the references, only 3/5 have to be PEs.


----------



## gonecrawfishin (Jun 6, 2019)

What is ME TFS? Not sure if it helps, but I'm pretty sure they don't need to be licensed *in your field*. I've also used PEs from old jobs before, they don't necessarily have to be current colleagues. Perhaps you could meet other PEs via continuing ed classes? Join a society, like ASHRAE or IEEE and go to events? I realize engineers aren't known for being the social butterflies, but networking is always beneficial anyway.

As I too stress about annoying former employers and colleagues (even clients, haven't tried reviewers yet) with these requests, I hope I remember this feeling when people start to ask me for references. It takes a village, help each other out!


----------



## Stardust (Jun 7, 2019)

I see NCEES's requirements as "conservative", as in it can apply to any state. So find out what your state of interest asks for, and meet that.


----------



## omniware19 (Jun 8, 2019)

I am in the same situation,  finding five references 'who can reflect your character and diversity of your experience'  and have to be P.E is the hardest part. My NCEES record is blank in this area, but I submitted application to state board anyway knowing I may never be licensed. At least I know that I tried my best with state application for anything I can provide. My references to state board are the former supervisors and co-workers, none of whom is licensed. I am waiting to hear from the state board.


----------



## ruggercsc (Jun 8, 2019)

I was at an local NSPE meeting and the subject of supervisor under a PE and PE references came up.   The Tennessee State board member who was there stated they they want to get people licensed if you meet the educational and passed the test(s).  They want you to get licensed and will work with you.  They brought up an example of a  someone who worked for a highway contractor who had no people in their firm who were licensed.  He got his supervisor and references from the state DOT officials because he was working on State Highway Projects and they got to know what he did for their projects.  Do you have a client, subconsultant, owners representative, vendor,etc. that is licensed and that you have a professional relationship with, knows you and your work, and can vouch for you?  Can you join a local organization and volunteer (an NSPE committee, Habitat for Humanity, local USGBC group, etc.) and expand your network of potential references?

Most engineers will vouch for you if they know you and your work and your not a total douchebag.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Jun 18, 2019)

MEPEPHD said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I am working on MyNCEES Records while waiting for Apr 2019 PE Exam result. Like many of you, I keep my finger crossed. I wish good news for all.
> 
> ...


They don't have to be the same discipline as you.  I was the only ME TFS and my 5 references were Civil and Electrical.


----------



## ItsStudyTime! (Jun 18, 2019)

I actually applied for my license directly with the State I was in originally, and then started filling out the NCEES. This meant I only had to meet the direct requirements of the state (I believe it was 3/5 references had to be PE), instead of the broader conservative requirements of NCEES. This may not help you if your state is on the conservative end. Additionally, employers, in my experience, want to help you get your license. Ask a colleague or supervisor for advice, or if they know anyone at the firm who is a PE who you could meet/work with to grow your references network.  Good luck!


----------

